# Norco Sight Test - Mountain Bike 04/2012



## Indian Summer (9. März 2012)

Sight 2 Test in der aktuellen Mountain Bike 04/2012:

"Volle Punktzahl auf der Wohlfühl-Skala!" 

"Spassgarantie! Das leichte Sight 2 bietet stimmige Geometrie gepaart mit effizientem Vortrieb und ausgezeichnetem Handling."





Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## pixxelbiker (23. Mai 2012)

liest sich gut, wenn ktm mit der lieferung in den nächsten tagen nicht aus der hefe kommt werd ich mir das sight 3 mal genauer ansehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

